# Wearing Cadpat



## R.O.S (17 Jun 2009)

What is the policy on wearing Cadpat. I know you can purchase a lot of Cadpat clothing, even unissued. And when I say wear, I mean Cadpat pants and a T-Shirt. 

1. What is the policy?

2. Can you wear the issued pants (or unissued like anyone will know) and ruck march it around your nieghborhood for practice?

Any info will help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2009)

Don't buy a CADPAT t-shirt an wear it with the uniform... wear a green t-shirt.. like the ones the CF issued you or your own OD t-shirt like under armour if your unit allows it.

If you are going to do a ruck march in your neighborhood on your own time you can wear PT gear as an option aswell as uniform. As for the wearing of a uniform I don't know what the rules are for Reserves but you'd probably want to wear the full uniform not just the pants.  Asking your Section Commander would probably be an awesome idea too.. just saying..



Why would you buy your own uniform; it's one thing if you're in a trade/job that has you out in the field doing lots but as a Log Reservist you won't need any fancy clothing. Plus your unit wouldn't allow it most likely.


----------



## chrisf (17 Jun 2009)

I have the echo the "why?"

People will look at you like you're a nut, and with good reason.

Aside from that, what's wrong with a pair of shorts and a t-shirt? Much more comfortable.


----------



## R.O.S (17 Jun 2009)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I have the echo the "why?"
> 
> People will look at you like you're a nut, and with good reason.
> 
> Aside from that, what's wrong with a pair of shorts and a t-shirt? Much more comfortable.



Nothing is wrong.... but I am also asking for other reasons.

For instance what about paintball... can i buy my own Cadpat and wear it?

And the t shirt will be normal green for the ruck.... Just curious to know what the policies are. 

I remember in Gagetown seeing someone doing it and I am just wondering what is the policy on wearing Cadpat for members (let us stick to the un-issued kit).


----------



## R.O.S (17 Jun 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Don't buy a CADPAT t-shirt an wear it with the uniform... wear a green t-shirt.. like the ones the CF issued you or your own OD t-shirt like under armour if your unit allows it.
> 
> If you are going to do a ruck march in your neighborhood on your own time you can wear PT gear as an option aswell as uniform. As for the wearing of a uniform I don't know what the rules are for Reserves but you'd probably want to wear the full uniform not just the pants.  Asking your Section Commander would probably be an awesome idea too.. just saying..
> 
> ...




You missread me. I am not getting a cadpat shirt. All I want to know are what are the policies for wearing cadpat for members. For things like paintballing or self-imposed ruck sake PT.... and no I am not looking for a whole new uniform.


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2009)

Terminator said:
			
		

> For instance what about paintball... can i buy my own Cadpat and wear it?



Yea you can go ahead an buy a CADPAT uniform from a surplus store or the drop zone uniform an go nuts on the paintball field with it.




			
				Terminator said:
			
		

> Nothing is wrong.... but I am also asking for other reasons.


Other reasons?



			
				Terminator said:
			
		

> And the t shirt will be normal green for the ruck.... Just curious to know what the policies are.


Policies on?



			
				Terminator said:
			
		

> I remember in Gagetown seeing someone doing it and I am just wondering what is the policy on wearing Cadpat for members (let us stick to the un-issued kit).



You saw someone in Gagetown doing what?

And what about  sticking to unissued kit? What do you want to know?





			
				Terminator said:
			
		

> You missread me. I am not getting a cadpat shirt. All I want to know are what are the policies for wearing cadpat for members. For things like paintballing or self-imposed ruck sake PT.... and no I am not looking for a whole new uniform.



Don't wear issued kit to paintballing. 

As for what the policies are for a Reservist who wants to do a rucksack march in uniform.. I dunno.  I'am sure someone on the site would know though.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jun 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You saw someone in Gagetown doing what?



I've seen it done in here (Gagetown) by individuals but then again they where wearing Regimental t-shirts.


----------



## R.O.S (17 Jun 2009)

_Other reasons?_

Just being informed so I can tell others about what is allowed and what isn't


_Policies on?_

Wearing Cadpat when not on duty  (is there a policy that members are restricted in some way)


_You saw someone in Gagetown doing what?_

Wearing Cadpat pants with a green shirt and going on a ruck march.


_And what about  sticking to unissued kit? What do you want to know?_

If there are restrictions for some reason on having issued cadpat.


Hope that clears the air... thanks.


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2009)

Terminator said:
			
		

> _Other reasons?_
> Just being informed so I can tell others about what is allowed and what isn't



Are you a new Pte? If so that should be the job of the Section Commander




			
				Terminator said:
			
		

> _And what about  sticking to unissued kit? What do you want to know?_
> If there are restrictions for some reason on having issued cadpat.



Thats not a unissued kit question.

If you are in the CF theres no restrictions on your having CADPAT as you will be issued a  lot of CADPAT kit because you are a CF member.


----------



## R.O.S (17 Jun 2009)

_If you are in the CF theres no restrictions on your having CADPAT as you will be issued a  lot of CADPAT kit because you are a CF member._

Sorry about the confusion. All I am asking is, if Pte Bloggins buys something Cadpat is there limitation to where he/she can wear it. Can they, for instance, have a whole get up of cadpat (not that I want to, but I just want to know) and wear it... this might be for things like paintballing or doesn't really matter. All I am asking is there a policy that says "Members shall not wear incomplete issued clothing or *clothing that appears issued * in public"


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2009)

When you are off duty an want to wear knockoff CADPAT to play paintball with go ahead.


----------



## danchapps (17 Jun 2009)

Terminator said:
			
		

> _Other reasons?_
> 
> Just being informed so I can tell others about what is allowed and what isn't
> 
> ...



Ok, the wearing of ISSUED CADPat is limited to going to and from work, as well as at work (obviously). This is found in the dress regs, and should you desire more information about it, feel free to talk to your chain of command PRIOR to doing something like wearing it outside of work.

What you may have seen in Gagetown was a member doing a ruck macrch PT, this is allowed if it is on work time. However with that being said, the member is required to shower and change after this is done due to health reasons.

Sure feel free to wear CADPat to go paintballing, but be warned, if it's issued kit and you get busted, get ready to do the hatless dance. Won't be pretty. But for frigs sake, don't go wearing your uniform all over the place just because you "want to look cool", because in reality, it doesn't. We wear this stuff enough as it is, be glad to be out of it for once. If you want to ruck on your own time for practice, wear some pt strip, as it was stated, much more comfortable.


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Jun 2009)

Last time I checked, we transitioned from the olive green uniforms awhile ago, so there is no need to refer to issued CADPAT uniforms, its redundant.  That said, can you wear your ISSUED uniform off duty, off base, for insert whatever reason , no, you can't.  If you want to you need permission from your chain.  If you want to wear NON-ISSUED kit (even if it looks similar in nature to the issue stuff), do whatever you want its NON-ISSUED.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (19 Jun 2009)

The most likely reason for anyone doing a PT ruck march in uniform is to break in boots or condition the feet while wearing boots. Otherwise PT strip is what most people wear (unless it is a unit workup thing).


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (1 Aug 2009)

Hey, I just received my boots last week but I haven't wore them yet(woot first pair). All I want to do is break them in, so I was going to go on my own ruck march(es) on some trails I know. Can I wear my boots,CADPat pants and my green shirt and then my ruck sack or is that not allowed, again it's only until I break them in. I would rather wear the pants instead of normal shorts. Also, does wearing a particular sock - thick wooley greys, extreme cold greys, greens, normal civis - cut down on wear to the feet? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## Fusaki (1 Aug 2009)

> Insert Quote
> Hey, I just received my boots last week but I haven't wore them yet(woot first pair). All I want to do is break them in, so I was going to go on my own ruck march(es) on some trails I know. Can I wear my boots,CADPat pants and my green shirt and then my ruck sack or is that not allowed, again it's only until I break them in.



Man, it's like this:

There are the _rules_ and then there is the _spirit of the rules_.  The main concern everyone has is the image of the Canadian Forces you're displaying in public.  Paintball is a _game_ and therefore not a very professional activity for someone in CF uniform.  People will say _"Who is this child playing army guy?"_

Throwing a rucksack on your back and driving 'er for PT is different though.  If someone were to see you, sweat beading down your face with a huge *** pack, tired and sore but pushing on, then people look at you and say _"That is the kind of person it takes to be a Canadian soldier."_  Just make sure that you're properly dressed (boots, CADPAT Pants, Green/Regimental T-Shirt) and for Christsakes _don't_ stop and flex your muscles to impress the chicks.  Act like a *Professional* and know that you're representing all of us.

I'm not sure off hand if doing PT in CADPAT is technically legal or not, but it's one of those things that if you're doing it for the _right_ reasons you _probably_ won't get in crap.


----------



## BDTyre (1 Aug 2009)

I've asked around about doing PT in CadPat, and essentially I have been told by many people the answer you just gave - as long as you maintain a professional appearance and attitude and are doing it for the right reasons, then you will be fine.  If you're doing it around town as a reservist, you might get funny looks - I normally do my ruck marches along country roads.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (2 Aug 2009)

When I did a lot of PT on my own I use to wear combat boots issued pants and regimental pt t-shirt.I have never faced a problem.I cannot see anyone worth talking about who would give you a problem.Infact I think my chain of command would have ate someone alive if they gave me crap for working out on my own time.

I have never heard talk of anyone getting in trouble for doing PT in combats....except for lifting pints late into the night.If thats your idea of PT (not to mention a good idea...drinking after work in combats...eeeeeewwwww!)


----------



## chris_log (2 Aug 2009)

I did it while at university. Got the occasional odd look but mostly well-meaning questions...including some from people who were interested in joining up. So be prepared to explain what you're doing and why, we're all recruiters.


----------

